# Happy Birthday, Dark Angel!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy 30th Birthday, DA! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL thanks guys!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday DA!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-DAY DA


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day DA


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Happy*

Happy birthday to you, hope you had a great one


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks again guys. It was a pretty good day. I went to Red Robbins....(yummmm) with my brother, (bio) mother, neice and nephew. Things were going great until the birthday crew appraoched. I told mom earlier that i hated when she did that..and even threated a long slow death to anyone who summoned them....and mom did it while laughing at me...unfortunitely i can't kill her off because she bought my meal....damnnn....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday DA!!!!!


----------

